# Getting the itch



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well our recent 60+deg. day and now this crappy weather had me missing shorts and tee, balmy nights and my clicker singing. Just got done getting reel and tackle organized and sorted out. Don't really know the rhyme and reason for this post, just really missing late night fishing with my GF. Oh huh wells here's to the summer.... Cheers


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

...don't worry...warm weather will be here before you know it...

I went fishing for catfish and carp 4 times this winter and the air temperature may have been near 60 but that water is still cold!

I drove to cover a basketball game the other night with a windchill of 15 degrees below zero and the Great Miami River was froze over and I realized it's still winter and I am a late March through early October fisherman...and am not going to push it.

In two months, I'll be on the water again and 8 months of fishing is all I really need.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

If you can handle the weather, the channel cats will be biting. We get them all winter. Smaller baits and tightlining for them with baits will take them through the winter. Why wait get out and give them a tr

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi Mark:

...thanks for the information.

I think I've reached that point in life where I can accept a November-Mid-March winter break from fishing where I am spectator not participator....but it gives me a chance to re-charge, take stock, shop and prepare for next season.

This winter, the Great Miami River has been rolling most of the time and below the low-head dam in Troy it's almost unfishable....at least that's the story I'm sticking with.

...hoping that little groundhog in Pennsylvania was right and we have an early spring...about March 1st!

Tomorrow I'm pickin' up a new catfish rod...a St. Croix Premier Casting PGM 80 HM Musky Rod down at Fisherman's HQ in Dayton and visit with Chris and the boys...so that will keep me in touch with the fishing community.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good deal, and I use St Croix Premier 7' 6" MH rods for all my channel catfishing, youll love em and backed by a great warranty, I broke one trolling for muskies and for $50 got a brand new one shipped to my door even though it was my fault on the breakage. 

Dont forget high water is the best time to get channels as they will be stacked up along the banks in slower water places. 

Salmonid,


----------



## LeeWoolery (Jan 9, 2013)

Mark:

...appreciate the information.

When the river is high...especially near that lowhead dam in winter...I avoid it.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

If you ever need a fishing partner to hit these lakes get hold me. Milton,West Branch, Skeeeter, and lake Erie at Conneuat or Ashtabula as I know these lakes well and can go 24 hours 7 days a week. I got lot tackle and big worms that I raise ( There so big it just takes 10 them to make a dozen ) just to hit these lakes. Any one else want go just say the word.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I know the feeling. When hunting ended I used every warm 
day working on my pontoon. At night I cleaned and respooled
reels. I have gone through pictures and gleaned catfish studies
published last year for new ideas.

Now that the boat is almost ready, I will be ready to jump on 
some flathead. I just may have to travel to some friends that
invited me for some blue cats to help pass the time.


----------

